
Detecting Whether Your Flash Memory Is New or Recycled - sohkamyung
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/semiconductors/memory/that-new-memory-smell-tech-can-tell-you-if-your-flash-is-new-or-recycled
======
ggm
I totally believe this is a thing, so if I say that 'age' is a bad metaphor
for read-write cycles, its not because I don't think scumbag manufacturers are
recycling chips: It's because how often I read or write a cell, really doesn't
linearly line up with 'time' except they both get more.

If I used that chip in an SSD for a ZFS ARC, its write cycles will be totally
different in the time interval to if I use it as a desktop backup disk.

